# Hi...I'm new!



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi all, just joined so hi! I've got a low AMH (5.7) and my husband has been told his semen analysis is showing no sperm. I'm 35 and my husband is 31. So we're facing more investigations and possible IVF if they can find some sperm. I'm so shocked by the result, we only found out on wed evening after about 15 months of trying and tests by a fertility consultant. It seems so crazy, because we're both so healthy, slim, exercise etc.
My FSH is also bit high at 8.
Anyone else in the same boat??


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Louie, I'm not quite in the same situation as you, my hubby and I have unexplained infertility.  But I understand your shock at finding out that you can't have a baby as easily as you expected.  We are also very fit and healthy, exercise a lot, eat well, so it has been a shock to us too that we haven't conceived yet.
We have an appointment at Guys this month to sort out our schedule for Mild IVF as I'm reluctant to try the full thing.  I have been blessed with good health my whole life and the thought of all the drugs is a bit scary, so I'm praying that this works for us.
I wish you the very best of luck.  Feel free to stay in touch and keep me posted on how it goes.
Lot of love xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

 I know what a huge blow it is to be told this news  Tey may suggest performaing a small op on your hubby (SSR Surgical Sperm Retrieval) which will basically see if they can get some sperm directly from his testes) My hubby had this done but unfortuately they didn't find anything at all  If they can find some sperm, fantastic, treatment will go ahead. If not they may suggest using a donor. 
Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE
(There mat be some useful questions to ask your consultant next time you meet)

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

(This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilization, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilize by themselves)

*ICSI ~ *CLICK HERE

It may not even be an option, but it is worth thinking about (just in case) 
*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

There is a chatter thread for 'Poor responders' here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=246581.0 Most of the ladies here all have low AMH/High FSH. Pop by and say hello, they're very welcoming and give you lots of advice 

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Ceri and Troll!
Sorry it took me a while to realise i had these replies!

Finding the waiting on the nhs process very stressful and frustrating! Not sure whether to go private or not at this stage!

L x


----------



## jen747 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello,

Again, not quite the same but probably going through similar emotions. I went to the dr because I was worried about not conceiving quickly enough and everyone (dr included) kept saying everything would be fine and I was being paranoid. Anyway, luckily dr said she'd run some tests to my mind at rest so I had blood tests & husband did SA. Results were not good and we both have issues - I have overactive thyroid and husband seems to have problems with almost all of the SA tests  

We have been referred on Nhs but I've booked an initial consultation at the Lister to find out where we stand. Might then wait a while for Nhs appt as it may be months before they can stabilise my thyroid anyway.

I am sooo fed up of everyone telling me they know someone who got pg naturally while waiting for ivf and that it will all be ok!

Hope you're doing ok. 

jen
-x-


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Jen,

Oh no, sounds stressful too. Good on you for pushing things with the investigations.
I'm at the angry stage at the moment, it all seems to unfair!!!!! And yes, people say to me 'dont give up hope, it will happen'! How the hell do they know??! I know they are just being nice but its really annoying.
Its the all waiting for results that is so frustrating!
My friend's husband had a problem with his thryoid and they fixed it, now they have a baby so I think it is easy enough to fix. Thats the good news.
Good luck with everything and keep me updated.

xx


----------



## emmajane_hodgy (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi My Husband had 0 sperm when tested so we pushed to be seen by ivf unit and he had a tese operation last year they got 10 stems which is enuff to do 3 rounds of ICSI which we are on going now im on my 2nd week of ivf drugs . I know you will feel so angery at the moment and so hurt inside and you will see millions of pregnat ladys about i know how you feel !! but there is HOPE!! and you have to beleive your gonna fight the hurdles cause it is a long wait ! but i wish you all the luck    

lots of love xxx


----------



## L21 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi EmmaJane,

I like your pic of you in your wedding dress!
btw what does DR mean? I get confused about all the acronyms on here!
Thanks for your email, it is good to know there are so many people going through the same thing as myself and my husband. I do feel like a bit of failure not just falling pregnant naturally!
Will keep you posted and good luck with your treatment. Did you tell work about what was going on? I wasnt sure whether to or not.

xx


----------



## emmajane_hodgy (Aug 2, 2010)

hi dr is a drug they give you starting the ivf 

no they didnt find out why ? but the doc thinks its a blocked tube .

wedding dress pic  

xxxx


----------



## Troll (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Louie21, do you have a good boss?  Mine is great and very understanding so I have told her about the treatment but asked her to keep it confidential.  It's just easier if she knows as I have to keep disappearing for appointmets and stuff!  If you can trust your boss it might be worth telling him/her what's going on, but I guess you have to be comfortable with it.

And you're NOT a failure!  We do the best we can but we can't always help what goes on with our bodies.  Keep smiling hun and hang in there  .

All the best x


----------

